# Do you want to speak about you?



## myaskovsky2002

Well...

You know my nickname...is that enough for you to know ME?

I don't think so

My nickname is myaskovsky2002 because this is my email on yahoo...At that time myaskovsky was taken, it was the year 2002, then I chose myaskovsky2002.

I was born in Argentina, my father was very British (Roastbeef and Yorkshire pudding every Sunday) and French mother (omelette, canard à l'orange).

I am 59. I have been married for over 33 years, I live in Montreal, Canada, I have two sons: John (27) and Christopher(25) and two dogs: Mike (4) and Judy(5).

I teach French and Spanish and I was working for 26 years in Information Systems, by the way I have a Master degree on that. I have my own school.

Well...Enough about me.

You are not forced to come here. Don't come here if you want to keep secret who you are. Privacy is perfect!

WE respect your privacy...Then think twice!

Why am I doing this? Maybe because I think I would love to make friends...and friends usually need to know each other, don't they?

I am too old for having secrets...LOL

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## emiellucifuge

Sure, 

Im a 16 year old student, about to finish school (I skipped a year) 
Born in Chicago, raised in London. Both my parents are dutch and I now live in Amsterdam, though I stayed in the british school system.
Musically, I play the piano and have composition and conducting. I love to compose, but havent yet shared much here. I conduct a small school orchestra. Ive played Bass Guitar for many many years.
Extra-musically, the subjects I do at school reflect my other passions. Physics, Chemistry, Biology, Maths and Further Maths. I also enjoy literature, philosophy, and nature.
I hope to study Physics and Philosphy in England (Oxford?), or just Physics - though recently my love for nature has taken me to considering Biology seriously.

This year is a busy one with exams, and arranging my gap year, but I still find time to visit the Concertgebouw and its Orchestra which is probably my favourite thing to do.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hello, my name is Sergei Prokofiev. I've been called the Enfante Terrible, but actually I'm just a jerk. 

When I was 14, I was admitted into the St. Petersburg Conservatory, thanks to Glazunov (but boy did he regret that later!). Yeah, I was pretty young. Thus, all my older classmates (except Miaskovsky, who by contrast was much older than most classmates) made fun of me out of jealousy. So, to get back at them, I made this chart below:










It's a list of all the mistakes my classmates made with Counterpoint. I kept count meticulously, I wish I had started at the beginning of the year. At the end of the spring semester, I showed this list to my classmates, and what do you think was their reaction?

"Sergei Sergeyevich, you have no life."

Well, I fell into myself in depression, and started writing my famous journals, a complete record of my whole life from that point on. Since I knew I would be famous, I made sure I was always clear and concise, so others would be able to read it, like, I dunno, some teenage girl in the US...


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Wow! Dear flutist how could you get such a document (statistics)?


Martin, curious.

But you are not speaking about yourself...Maybe look for another thread "try to be funny or a clown"...instead.


I enjoy reading very much. I love Philippa Gregory, Sidney Sheldon and many French and Colombian writers too (e.g. Gabriel Garcia Marquez).

Martin


----------



## tdc

31 yrs old. Live in Canada near Edmonton Ab. Pretty normal middle class childhood. Lived in the United States for a while just outside of Seattle Washington. My mother is American, my father is Swedish. Around the age of 16 or 17 I became very passionate about music. I spent over 10 years trying to spend as much time as possible playing music (mostly rock) on guitar, but was always drawn to acoustic sounds and classically influenced artists such as Dave Matthews and Travis Meeks of Days of the New. Approximately 4 years ago I realized what I truly love is classical music itself. Im really not into rock much anymore, (which unfortunately makes me feel quite isolated from a lot of my old friends and acqaintances at this time). Approx. 4 years ago I took some private classical guitar lessons, for around 8 months after which time I was able to get a full time job teaching guitar lessons, which I still do. This fall I am enrolling in University to study classical music full time. I was living out on my own for a while there, but as a result of my decision to return to full time studies I am currently back with my parents. We have a cat, and we all get along fairly well! Im very interested in increasing my knowledge of art and esoteric subjects. I consider myself very spiritual, but not religious. At the moment I just bought myself a keyboard and am trying to teach myself piano. Dont do any drugs, I exercise and meditate daily. Just got out of a pretty crappy relationship so Im pretty happy right now. Thats about it!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Thank you tdc*

That sounds as a very interesting life and I'm glad you are studying what you like, you won't regret that. My son is a musician...Rock. People here don't like his music, but I do. You can get plenty of information about him typing on google.com _ john nathaniel_. I am very proud of him, he's 27.

See you soon.

Good luck!

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Wow! Dear flutist how could you get such a document (statistics)?
> Martin, curious.


Some website about Prokofiev, and archives from stuff from his life. Or... was it on Google books? Yeah, you can find rare things on Google Books.



> But you are not speaking about yourself...Maybe look for another thread "try to be funny or a clown"...instead.
> Martin


Alright... I just wanted to get a chance to impersonate him. :tiphat:


----------



## tdc

myaskovsky2002 said:


> That sounds as a very interesting life and I'm glad you are studying what you like, you won't regret that. My son is a musician...Rock. People here don't like his music, but I do. You can get plenty of information about him typing on google.com _ john nathaniel_. I am very proud of him, he's 27.
> 
> See you soon.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Martin


Very cool! You should be proud your son is incredibly talented! Thanks for sharing, friend.

Tim


----------



## Ravellian

21, college senior majoring in both music (piano performance) and business. Trying to figure out the graduation specifics and how I'm going to finish up college, trying to figure out what the hell I'm going to be doing after college to make money... hoping I won't have to be waiting tables and flipping burgers for too long. 

I'm very active as a pianist in my college. I perform in recitals, I do a lot of accompanying, for singers especially... though I'll be taking 26 credits of classes this coming semester so I don't know if I'll have time for ANYTHING except schoolwork. My life is frustrating.


----------



## Ukko

I am a 73 year-old Vermont hillbilly. The less you know about my opinions on music and society in general, the better you will like it. Which does not indicate that you will avoid reading them.

I enjoy your enthusiasm anyway.

:tiphat:


----------



## Weston

54, happily single, once a free lance illustrator and still dabbling in it. I am studying to become a curmudgeon and have nearly graduated with letters in that. I now own a walking cane. I don't need to use it, but I have been practicing shaking it and pointing with it for when I want to run kids out of my yard someday. My music tastes run from the Renaissance to the present, with particular focus on baroque, Beethoven, 20th century, progressive rock, and electronica.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

> I'm very active as a pianist in my college. I perform in recitals, I do a lot of accompanying, for singers especially... though I'll be taking 26 credits of classes this coming semester so I don't know if I'll have time for ANYTHING except schoolwork. My life is frustrating.


Have guts! My friend. My son when he was in Secondary school:

A little dialog:

Martin (me): - Well son, what would you like to do later...Now you are 15.
John (my son): music...
Martin: well, you know, music is difficult, maybe something like accounting, administration.
John: if it is not music I shoot myself...
Martin: Ok, calm down. Music then.

Music it was...(Rock)

Actually, he is a musician, he writes his music, he sings, he plays piano and guitar (not perfect but ok) and HE IS A marvelous producer, he won 2 golden records and one platine.

Google him _john nathaniel and john nathaniel producer_...He followed his passion, he is happy, I am happy for him. He started seriously when he was 19 or 20. He's 27. He makes more money than me. Could be classical music too. It is important...I failed...I wanted to be a musician but I was a coward, don't be. Be free like him.

I'm telling you this as a friend and as a father.

Best wishes,

Martin

Follow your passion!

We need people your age here....I felt the oldest guy and I am 59. I have friends your age and they are cool unless your heart is old too. Your opinion is VERY important to us; teenagers, I'm sorry but even when you are musicians your knowledge is limited.

Please tell us more, give your opinion wherever you feel like doing it. No ages limit here...

Mummies don't come....LOL

Martin



> 54, happily single, once a free lance illustrator and still dabbling in it. I am studying to become a curmudgeon and have nearly graduated with letters in that. I now own a walking cane. I don't need to use it, but I have been practicing shaking it and pointing with it for when I want to run kids out of my yard someday. My music tastes run from the Renaissance to the present, with particular focus on baroque, Beethoven, 20th century, progressive rock, and electronica.


I'm sorry...I am so ignorant. What is a curmudgeon? Baroque, Beethoven, 20th century, progressive rock, electronic music...I find these too much...Aren't you a bit superficial?
In Spanish we say..."Quién mucho abarca poco aprieta"...When you cover too much you cannot hold properly...Maybe I am wrong and you are a real genious...I think you are not and I also I guess I am right....try to concentrate in the most important things to you and leave the others. I concentrated mainly in XXth, XXIth centuries and Russian music, many people critisize my tastes, I don't mind...

Friendly

Martin

I respect you are afraid to show yourself...It is a question of religion...You are an old fashion girl plenty of prejudices...That is up to you. You want to speak...but you are afraid of people...it is ok. It is your life, be afraid...We are monsters here...but do not expose yourself in a place where we are speaking about us. These people are not afraid, mainly are male and often are older than 17 and they are more....how can I say....less Finnish mentality, you see. I went to Finland in 1971 and I thought I was in 1930!!!!

Kindly

Martin



> Very cool! You should be proud your son is incredibly talented! Thanks for sharing, friend.
> 
> Tim


Thanks TIM, I am already very proud of him, I am also proud of my other son, Christopher, 25. He is a Philosophy teacher at Maisonneuve college in Montreal.

Both did what they wanted! They are so happy! I am happy for them!

Sincerely

Martin


----------



## sospiro

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I respect you are afraid to show yourself...It is a question of religion...You are an old fashion girl plenty of prejudices...That is up to you. You want to speak...but you are afraid of people...it is ok. It is your life, be afraid...We are monsters here...but do not expose yourself in a place where we are speaking about us. These people are not afraid, mainly are male and often are older than 17 and they are more....how can I say....less Finnish mentality, you see. I went to Finland in 1971 and I thought I was in 1930!!!!
> 
> Kindly
> 
> Martin


:lol:

Well at least you're even-handed Martin - you've just about insulted everyone's race, religion and tastes in music.

PS If you want to quote a post, click on the *quote* button and the post you want to quote will appear in your reply.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

> Well at least you're even-handed Martin - you've just about insulted everyone's race, religion and tastes in music.
> 
> PS If you want to quote a post, click on the quote button and the post you want to quote will appear in your reply.


I haven't Sospiro...I haven't insult her religion...She spoke about her religion as being something very important and I understand that religion sometimes implies taboos. She didn't want me to give her my email because she doesn't want me to write her, she said it clearly. She is afraid of me to discover her address...she said so...I am not insulting any RACE nor religion...you are just assuming, you asked to be my friend...what for? I think we should cancel that...shouldn't we? Who told you I am not black?

Martin, annoyed.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Why is this thread not in the "Member's Chat" category? As of the time of my post right now, it is in the "Classical Music Discussion" category.


----------



## starry

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I respect you are afraid to show yourself...It is a question of religion...You are an old fashion girl plenty of prejudices...That is up to you. You want to speak...but you are afraid of people...it is ok. It is your life, be afraid...We are monsters here...but do not expose yourself in a place where we are speaking about us. These people are not afraid, mainly are male and often are older than 17 and they are more....how can I say....less Finnish mentality, you see. I went to Finland in 1971 and I thought I was in 1930!!!!
> 
> Kindly
> 
> Martin


I think you make alot of judgements about people here who you don't know.


----------



## Ukko

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I'm sorry...I am so ignorant. What is a curmudgeon? Baroque, Beethoven, 20th century, progressive rock, electronic music...I find these too much...Aren't you a bit superficial?
> In Spanish we say..."Quién mucho abarca poco aprieta"...When you cover too much you cannot hold properly...Maybe I am wrong and you are a real genious...I think you are not and I also I guess I am right....try to concentrate in the most important things to you and leave the others. I concentrated mainly in XXth, XXIth centuries and Russian music, many people critisize my tastes, I don't mind...
> 
> Friendly
> 
> Martin


A curmudgeon is someone who is cranky. [ :scold: ]

Weston is not taking on too much; I'm guessing he doesn't have to write a thesis on each subject, he only needs to listen. It is possible to listen to Josquin, Dowland, Beethoven, Ives and Bartók in the same day, and enjoy all of the music. This I am certain of. It may be possible to enjoy both the mature Schoenberg and Ferneyhough in the same day, but I wouldn't know.


----------



## jhar26

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I went to Finland and I thought I was in 1930!!!!
> 
> Kindly
> 
> Martin


That must have come as a shock to someone who claims to be a neanderthal.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I respect you are afraid to show yourself...It is a question of religion...You are an old fashion girl plenty of prejudices...That is up to you. You want to speak...but you are afraid of people...it is ok. It is your life, be afraid...We are monsters here...but do not expose yourself in a place where we are speaking about us. These people are not afraid, mainly are male and often are older than 17 and they are more....how can I say....less Finnish mentality, you see.
> 
> Kindly
> 
> Martin


I could tell a little about myself I guess... but there really isn't much to tell. I don't have a job, except to be a high school student, and I don't have much of a life, except to play flute hours everyday and listen to more music. Would you want to know where I live? I live like 15-20 minutes from the most powerful city in the World. But I take it for granted and hardly ever go there for anything.



> I went to Finland in 1971 and I thought I was in 1930!!!!


LOL At least they weren't behind the Iron Curtain!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Lol*



> That must have come as a shock to someone who claims to be a neanderthal.


LOL...People with good memory are dangerous...LOL again.

Martin...becoming Homo sapiens...slowly


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*quite good!*



> I could tell a little about myself I guess... but there really isn't much to tell. I don't have a job, except to be a high school student, and I don't have much of a life, except to play flute hours everyday and listen to more music. Would you want to know where I live? I live like 15-20 minutes from the most powerful city in the World. But I take it for granted and hardly ever go there for anything.


Do you live close to New York? Do you call that the most powerful city in the world? Not for long...Alas! 2001/09/11 showed that you are not unvulnerable...USA is not improving...Just going worse....Like Rome, you know...No Empire is eternal!

Good luck and thank you very much for your information...I guess you have chosen a difficult name (I'm speaking for me, Finnish may find it very easy...LOL).

Martin, becoming Homo sapiens sapiens...slowly


----------



## World Violist

I suppose I'll just do this now.

I'm a freshman in college (US system... not terribly proud) right now going for a viola degree, though I would like to change to composition. I'm rather shy and self-conscious in real life though (not that I wouldn't like to change that), so that might not happen.

Really there's not much else to say. My hobbies and such are philosophy, _good_ movies (particularly Bergman, Miyazaki, etc.; I also love the Lord of the Rings movies... maybe something to do with my small obsession with Bruckner), Finnish stuff (I'm about to try learning Finnish, once this silly book/CD thing I ordered a while ago actually comes back in stock so they can ship it to me... maybe then I can pronounce our flutist's username!).

Then music, obviously... Sibelius (a lot of Sibelius), Bruckner, Enescu, Boulez, Webern, Bach, Mahler (yes, I've found a renewed respect for him over the last few days, though it's not going to be an obsession again). That's basically it.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Thank you World violist*

your profile seems very interesting....I like very much the viola...of course you know the beautiful Dvorak concerto...Shostakovich and Schnittke composed very beautiful concertos for your instrument either...do you know them? And what about the Bartok viola concerto?

See you.

Martin


----------



## World Violist

myaskovsky2002 said:


> your profile seems very interesting....I like very much the viola...of course you know the beautiful Dvorak concerto...Shostakovich and Schnittke composed very beautiful concertos for your instrument either...do you know them? And what about the Bartok viola concerto?
> 
> See you.
> 
> Martin


I know about the Schnittke concerto. Bartok and Walton are pretty much the two viola concertos that every professional violist knows, and frankly they're rather annoying in that regard because there are so many others as good or maybe better that are never done. I don't think Dvorak and Shostakovich wrote viola concertos; Shostakovich wrote a wonderful viola sonata, though, which is almost as popular among violists as the Bartok and Walton concertos.:lol:


----------



## Pieck

myaskovsky2002 said:


> your profile seems very interesting....I like very much the viola...of course you know the beautiful *Dvorak concerto...*Shostakovich and Schnittke composed very beautiful concertos for your instrument either...do you know them? And what about the Bartok viola concerto?
> 
> See you.
> 
> Martin


Dvorak viola concerto?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Do you live close to New York? Do you call that the most powerful city in the world? Not for long...Alas! 2001/09/11 showed that you are not unvulnerable...USA is not improving...Just going worse....Like Rome, you know...No Empire is eternal!


Haha! But no, not New York. I live by *Washington DC*, but not actually in the District. I didn't say the US is eternal. But it's not going anywhere soon, I hope.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*wrong very often*



PHP:


Dvorak viola concerto?

Cello concerto.

I'm sorry.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Going?*



PHP:


Haha! But no, not New York. I live by Washington DC, but not actually in the District. I didn't say the US is eternal. But it's not going anywhere soon, I hope.

Going? No, USA is going nowhere, indeed. Unemployement is high, recession is always there, people aren't unhappy and poor...You always try to make war outside the USA but maybe one day...

Martin, a bit sad.


----------



## Sid James

I'm 34 & live in Sydney, Australia. I was originally trained in teaching & am currently trying to change my career. So I guess I'm a mature age student. I do have a few good friends, not hundreds, but the ones I do have are pretty close to & important for me. I went through a bit of a rough patch a number of years ago, but now I'm on the ascent rather than descent. 

I'm a bit of a nerd & quite intellectual (can't help it, really). I tend to over intellectualise and analyse things. I don't only like to listen to music but also read about it, especially the composer's lives. I love it when someone drops an interesting fact I didn't know, or talks about a composer I've never heard of (this is how a friend of mine, who was trained in music, introduced me to the music of Harry Partch). I'm also beginning to get into non-classical music, like hip-hop, dub-step, ambient & electronica. In terms of classical, chamber repertoire is my favourite genre, and c20th is my favourite period. But I'm basically an all-rounder, I like everything except opera (though I don't mind it on occasion). My favourite thing is to go to live classical concerts, which I have returned to recently after a 10 year hiatus.

I have a number of hobbies as well as listening to music, such as gardening. It's a bit hard doing that though, here with the hot weather in summer and the rain in winter. So I'm not as an active gardener as I used to be. In the future, a degree in musicology may be on the cards, but we'll see how this career change goes first...


----------



## science

I enjoyed reading people's profiles, so I'll do it too. 

I'm 34. I was born in the US, grew up in Wyoming, went to high school in West Virginia and college in Connecticut. I used to drive all over the country any time I could, and in college I began going international. (One of my goals is to be able to sing Hank Snow's "I've Been Everywhere", having actually been to the places he mentions.)

So now I live in Seoul, South Korea teaching history and literature to students who hope to go to school in English speaking countries. My favorite things to teach are European history and Shakespeare. 

I'm married with no kids; my wife and I are voracious savers. I hope to retire within a decade and start to travel the world, and it appears my wife is resigned to that, though I think she'd rather work and save as long as we're able. 

I've been listening to classical music since high school. I took a music theory / composition course in high school and another one in college, and I enjoy the close analysis of music, but I'm not actually very good at it. I've had lessons in piano, but the extent of my public performance experience is playing Christmas carols for my wife. 

I cannot choose a favorite style or a favorite composer; I really love it all, from Medieval to modern, from solo piano to opera. I think I enjoy Renaissance and Baroque music more than most classical listeners, and choral music more than most. I also enjoy jazz very much, and sometimes I try to learn about other traditions of music (Persian, Indian, Chinese, pop/rock, folk/country, and so on). 

Probably my most idiosyncratic opinions are, first: I do not believe in criticizing a great musician's performance. As long as it is really what s/he intended to do, I see it as a challenge for me to appreciate and understand, not an opportunity for me to judge the musician. Second: I very much look forward to the coming digital era of music, when all the music is stored in the cloud and we pay for the privilege of being able to stream it. Third: I am not among those who believe classical music is in danger of dying; on the contrary, I think a golden age is about to begin. In almost all other matters, I defer to the experts.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> Haha! But no, not New York. I live by Washington DC, but not actually in the District. I didn't say the US is eternal. But it's not going anywhere soon, I hope.
> 
> Going? No, USA is going nowhere, indeed. Unemployement is high, recession is always there, people aren't happy and are poor...You always try to make war outside the USA but maybe one day...
> 
> Martin, a bit sad.


Pithooey, you can't say much better for yourself, especially if you're living in Europe. Those countries are going bankrupt too.

But get off that topic, I hate politics...

"That was a political question. I'm only here to answer musical ones." - (paraphrase) Prokofiev


----------



## Weston

Hilltroll72 said:


> Weston is not taking on too much; I'm guessing he doesn't have to write a thesis on each subject, he only needs to listen.


Precisely, and thank you. At one time I had dreams of finding a sort of unified theory of aesthetics, the god particle of the arts, but that was when I was younger and more ambitious. It is more important for me to enjoy the arts, to be the vessel where they reside, than to labor over them clinically.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

> Pithooey, you can't say much better for yourself, especially if you're living in Europe. Those countries are going bankrupt too.
> 
> But get off that topic, I hate politics...
> 
> "That was a political question. I'm only here to answer musical ones." - (paraphrase) Prokofiev


I said I live in Canada, didn't I?

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*I hate politics too*

Anyhow, we are not here for speaking about politics or religion...Well. I think we have to respect that...Just music. Just music.

Martin


----------



## tdc

emiellucifuge said:


> Sure,
> 
> Im a 16 year old student, about to finish school (I skipped a year)
> Born in Chicago, raised in London. Both my parents are dutch and I now live in Amsterdam, though I stayed in the british school system.
> Musically, I play the piano and have composition and conducting. I love to compose, but havent yet shared much here. I conduct a small school orchestra. Ive played Bass Guitar for many many years.
> Extra-musically, the subjects I do at school reflect my other passions. Physics, Chemistry, Biology, Maths and Further Maths. I also enjoy literature, philosophy, and nature.
> I hope to study Physics and Philosphy in England (Oxford?), or just Physics - though recently my love for nature has taken me to considering Biology seriously.
> 
> This year is a busy one with exams, and arranging my gap year, but I still find time to visit the Concertgebouw and its Orchestra which is probably my favourite thing to do.


Im actually astounded you are only 16. Congrats for what you've accomplished in such a small time on this earth already! When I was your age I wasnt up to very much productive...


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thanks a lot,

Though there arent yet too many 'real' things Ive accomplished. Just on the learning path, though I hope that may come later


----------



## tdc

emiellucifuge said:


> Though there arent yet too many 'real' things Ive accomplished. Just on the learning path, though I hope that may come later


Thats a good outlook. But at the same time, realize you've come a lot farther than most for your age. I'd say you're well on your way to accomplishing some great things. :tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva

We did do a thread like this for the Opera forum - most people posting there were regular Opera forum members, but with some others dropping in as well:

http://www.talkclassical.com/10764-ot-how-do-you.html

Like I said over there, I'm 53, married to a wonderful woman for 27 years, two kids (one is a sophomore in college, the other one is in Law school), I'm Italian-American (dual citizenship), opera is my main classical music interest but I do like other genres, my preferred non-classical genres are jazz, bossa nova, and vintage rock; hobbies include fine wines, gourmet food, literature. I'm a rather convivial guy with lots of friends in real life and online; I have traveled around quite a lot (I know quite well most of the American states and Canada, all of Western Europe, a good chunk of South America, and one African country) and I speak four languages and understand a fifth. My budget has been tight lately with the school tuition for my kids but after I see them through their education I plan to resume traveling and get to know Asia and Oceania. I'm a physician and love my job; will likely never truly retire and keep working while I can. One of my (few) big regrets in life is that I don't play any instrument, although I have timidly started some piano lessons from self-teaching books but I rarely really do it so my piano is collecting dust. My wife used to play the piano but quit. She also loves opera which is great.


----------



## Art Rock

53 years old Dutchman, married since 2000 to a Chinese artist of international standing. No children, one dog (a cocker spaniel). I have a PhD in chemistry and close to 27 years of experience in a multinational company, having worked in the Netherlands, Singapore, France, and since 2004 once more in the Netherlands, where I am department manager for research and development.

I do not play an instrument, I never had any musical education, but I have loved music since I was 16. It started with pop and rock, went 100% to classical in the late eighties, switched back to pop, rock and some jazz around 2000, and switched back to mainly classical late last year. Outside classical music, I like progressive rock, art rock, classical rock, ballads and smooth jazz. Within classical music, my collection runs from gregorian to contemporary, with emphasis on symphonies, concertos, chamber music and Lieder. My preference in timing is with the romantics (especially late romantics) and first half of the 20th century, with specialisms in British and Nordic classical music. Still, Bach is overall my favourite composer. Outside music, my main interest is art, photography and internet. I keep a blog on art and music*, and you can see my photography on-line as well**.

* [email protected]
** www.flickr.com/artrock2006


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Before I was always the younger...*

Now...I am always the older one! LOL

Almaviva and Art rock, I'm really impressed by your bios! You seem to be very interesting people.

My budget is tight to because I have a languages school (I was working for 26 years in I.T.) and recession is striking..less students want to learn foreign languages...(English and Spanish)....But I am still buying CDs and DVDs...I am incorregible.

I live in Montreal where the people speak mainly French, with my wife I speak in Spanish, with John, my elder son I speak in English and with Christopher, my younger in French.

I think you haven't spoken about kids...My memory is bad (Alzheimer) and I cannot go back, I risk losing everything I have written here....

Nice to read you guys!

Martin


----------



## tdc

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Almaviva and Art rock, I'm really impressed by your bios! You seem to be very interesting people.


I agree, and on that note absolutely gorgeous photography Art Rock, thanks for sharing!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*The photos!*

Wow! I've just noticed the photos! Art Rock...We have the same look (we both shave our heads)...But, a big difference: You like Bach, I don't.
_Tous les goûts sont dans la nature_ Al tastes can be found in nature.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Dollar exchange*

message to Huilunsoittaja

When I came to Canada (1983): 1US$ = 1.4 CAN$

Now: 1 US$ = 0.969 CAN$

Is USA improving? Like the Roman Empire. I am sorry.

No insulting here...Just a comment.

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> message to Huilunsoittaja
> 
> When I came to Canada (1983): 1US$ = 1.4 CAN$
> 
> Now: 1 US$ = 0.969 CAN$
> 
> Is USA improving? Like the Roman Empire. I am sorry.
> 
> No insulting here...Just a comment.
> 
> Martin


I'm sorry, I didn't know you lived in Canada ;(

Oh no! You live closer to me than I expected! Agh! Scared again!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*I live in Canada*

I think I said it so many times. You asked me to become friends...Then Delete me or I will.

Martin, disappointed but not that much


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I think I said it so many times. You asked me to become friends...Then Delete me or I will.
> 
> Martin, disappointed but not that much


Oh come on!

I have short term memory sometimes, and usually I just forget things.

Huilu, watching the snow fall outside


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Old people privileges*

Oh come on!

I have short term memory sometimes, and usually I just forget things.

Huilu, watching the snow fall outside 

You have no excuse, you are young!

LOL

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Oh come on!
> 
> I have short term memory sometimes, and usually I just forget things.
> 
> Huilu, watching the snow fall outside
> 
> You have no excuse, you are young!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Martin


No, I burn out most of memory power on music, and school. I actually have quite a hard time memorizing words, like poetry. Probably because I don't practice so much.


----------



## Almaviva

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I think you haven't spoken about kids...


I have. I've mentioned them but I can give you more details. I'm very proud of both, they are great kids.

My son is 19, a sophomore in college, preparing a double major in Urban Planning and in International Relations. He speaks fluent Italian (according to my Italian friends, with no accent! - both my kids have dual citizenship and Italian passports), English, Portuguese, and some French, and has been to internships in Brazil and the Italian-speaking canton of Switzerland, as well as arts and language classes in Italy. He is applying for another internship in Brussels this coming summer. He plans to work for the United Nations or similar entities that promote sustainable development of urban conglomerates, especially in developing nations. He is a handsome, athletic kid, who excelled in rugby, soccer, and track and field in high school, in addition to being very good in skiing and able to take on the most difficult black diamond tracks. In college he is too busy with his double major so he decided to only play the intra-mural soccer championships. This was also due to the fact that 8 days before he started college, he had a major knee injury and needed surgery plus nine months of physical therapy (otherwise I think he could have been a varsity athlete in college because he was very good). But he is back to skiing and playing soccer recreationally. His GPA is 4.0 (the highest possible, meaning that he gets As in all his courses). He is very mature for his age, very popular (girls are in awe of him), and a good leader, already taking on some major leadership positions in his university's student body. He is very interested in helping less advantaged people, and has had strong participation in fundraising and charities. So as you see I have all the reasons to be very proud of him.

My daughter (from my first marriage) is 32 (I had her when I was 21!) and has completed medical school and residency training in Pathology. Right after graduation she took a job with the coroner doing autopsies, and getting involved with forensic investigations in cases of victims of crime. This all sparked an interest for the interface between Law and Medicine, and she enrolled in Law school in an evening program, while still working full time during the day as a pathologist. Progressively she became more and more interested in law and less and less in medicine, and has scaled back her work in medicine to part time, in order to take an internship with the office of the District Attorney. Now she plans on quitting medicine entirely after she graduates from law school, with the intention of becoming a prosecutor at the state or federal level. Big switch! She just recently got married to a pathologist whom she met during her residency training. My daughter, just like my son, is very talented, having placed first in her class in most academic parameters and tests during both her med school and her law school. She is also very pretty, and in spite of the tough fields she has chosen to work in, she is a sweet and compassionate person. I joke with her that she is just like those actresses we see in crime series on TV who work for the D.A. or the investigative police and are very pretty - I thought that this was the case just in movies and TV, but she is a real life example of a very attractive woman who likes to cut dead people into little pieces to exam in the microscope and to go after criminals.:lol:

I also love my son-in-law, who is not only a very competent and hardworking pathologist, but also a talented musician who plays three instruments and is in a band of progressive rock with his friends, just for fun. In addition to this, my son-in-law is also back to school as a hobby; he is pursuing a bachelors degree in Philosophy, according to him, just for the sake of his intellectual life. It's also an evening program. So my poor kids are working hard and studying hard all day and evening...

That's why I keep helping them with tuition therefore I must curb my opera spending!

I'm very blessed with my family. Like I said, my wife is just wonderful, and my kids are really special.


----------



## Aksel

Everybody's doing it, so why not join ...

Hi, I'm 18 and I live in Northern Norway in a rather small town called Bodø. By day, I attend what would be the Norwegian equivalent of high school in the US of A, and by night I try to sleep, I guess. After I'm done with my last year of high school, I'm planning to study medicine and emerge a pathologist some 15 years later or so. I consider myself rather fluent in English and at least somewhat fluent in Spanish, although it is getting a bit rusty at the moment. I would like to learn a few more languages, like Italian, French, German and also Latin, but that will have to be in the future, I think.

My interest in classical music first came about when I was about three, I think, when my parents started playing this biography of Mozart (or it might have been Beethoven, but anyway) for children. And so I was hooked. During the years I've dabbled into other types of music, but I've always come back to classical. Other than classical, I love to listen to jazz, especially Ella Fitzgerald.

I play the trombone (as I hope you've guessed because of the avatar) and also some piano, although I could improve vastly on the latter. But I play the trombone quite well. At the moment, I'm actually planning to audition for the Norwegian Youth Symphony Orchestra, which should be fun.


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> * [email protected]
> ** www.flickr.com/artrock2006


Thanks for the reactions. The first link should of course be
artrock2006.blogspot.com


----------



## Almaviva

Aksel said:


> After I'm done with my last year of high school, I'm planning to study medicine and emerge a pathologist some 15 years later or so.


Interesting. Like I said above, my daughter is a pathologist (although she's about to quit) and so is my son-in-law.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Almaviva said:


> Interesting. Like I said above, my daughter is a pathologist (although she's about to quit) and so is my son-in-law.


So's my husband. We're on a roll.


----------



## Aksel

mamascarlatti said:


> So's my husband. We're on a roll.


Rollin', rollin', rollin' ...


----------



## Almaviva

Do you think there is some sort of gene that makes opera lovers have relatives/partners who are pathologists? LOL


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Wow*

That's why I keep helping them with tuition therefore I must curb my opera spending!

I'm very blessed with my family. Like I said, my wife is just wonderful, and my kids are really special. __________________

You are really lucky but I don't want to be one of your daughter's patients for an autopsy. LOL

I think I am lucky too.

- I have been married for 33 years with a nice and beautiful woman
- I have two kids: John (27) is a musician...you can find a huge amount of information about him just typing on google.com *john nathaniel*. It is him, singer ,piano player, guitar and producer.

Christopher (25) is a teacher at "College Maisonneuve" in Montreal

Both have awesome girlfriends but they don't like sports. I've been exercising around 3 or 4 times a week for 17 years now, I really keep in shape...a nice 6 pack. I always listen to opera with my Ipod while training.

I quit smoking 7 months ago and I am still suffering. I love smoking!

See you.

Martin


----------



## tdc

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I quit smoking 7 months ago and I am still suffering. I love smoking!
> 
> See you.
> 
> Martin


You should read Allen Carr's 'How to Quit Smoking the Easy Way'. It deprograms your mind from thinking you need a smoke (believe me you dont). Its a short book around 200 pages and incredibly effective if his steps are followed. While I had quit several times previously and gone back, after reading this book last summer I just quit, and have had zero desire for a cigarrette since (the first week perhaps was a bit of a struggle, but very minor compared to when I quit before). I actually really feel sorry for smokers now when I see them.


----------



## Almaviva

tdc said:


> You should read Allen Carr's 'How to Quit Smoking the Easy Way'. It deprograms your mind from thinking you need a smoke (believe me you dont). Its a short book around 200 pages and incredibly effective if his steps are followed. While I had quit several times previously and gone back, after reading this book last summer I just quit, and have had zero desire for a cigarrette since (the first week perhaps was a bit of a struggle, but very minor compared to when I quit before). I actually really feel sorry for smokers now when I see them.


Good for you!:tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Almaviva...I am an exception*

Do you think there is some sort of gene that makes opera lovers have relatives/partners who are pathologists? LOL 

I love opera even more than symphonic music and I have nothing to do with pathologists even if actually I am watching X-Files my son lend me. LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*quit smoking*

Well. I have already quit...7 months ago but I still feel the need for it and regrets because I gained 3 kg...Can this book help me anyhow?

Martin, sighting


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Done!*

I bought too books (probably related). For Kindle. (I love my Kindle)

- Stop smoking
- No more diets.

Thanks a lot!

Martin


----------



## tdc

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Well. I have already quit...7 months ago but I still feel the need for it and regrets because I gained 3 kg...Can this book help me anyhow?
> 
> Martin, sighting


The book can definetely still help you a lot. The biggest part of smoking is getting over the mental addiction. Once this is broken quitting is quite easy. People who never break the mental addiction can still go through years of needless suffering even though they technically have 'quit'.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*tdc*



PHP:


The book can definetely still help you a lot. The biggest part of smoking is getting over the mental addiction. Once this is broken quitting is quite easy. People who never break the mental addiction can still go through years of needless suffering even though they technically have 'quit'.

I have already quit 7 months ago but the craving is still there + 3 kg I added and cannot get rid of them!

I'll read the two books I bought.

Thank you again!


----------



## Meaghan

I am 20 and a college sophomore. I'm double-majoring in music theory and sociology. I really just want to listen to, study, and especially play music for the rest of of my life, but I don't think anyone's going to want to pay me for that (I'm not that great), so I'm studying soc as well so that when I'm no longer in school I can maybe get a job that will enable me to eat, live somewhere, etc. 

My first instrument was piano, which I started studying when I was five. I stopped piano lessons about three years ago because my teacher stopped teaching for a while to take care of her sick husband and I just never got another one. I still play piano and would like to start taking lessons again. I've been playing clarinet since I was eleven and that has become my primary instrument. I play in the wind ensemble and two orchestras at my school. I'm doing a recital this spring, playing Brahms, Tailleferre, Hindemith, and Copland.

I have also recently begun singing. It was something I had always wanted to do, so I started taking lessons back in September and recently auditioned successfully for the larger choir here. I'm still a beginner, but it's a lot of fun!

My favorite person in the world is my sixteen-year-old brother, even though he plays trumpet. I hug him in public more often than he'd prefer, the poor thing. 

My favorite non-human individual is my bearded dragon.


----------



## hawk

I am soon to be 55 and what some may call a professional musician and instrument maker. My story could be very long so I'll highlight some of the important parts.
For about 17 years I worked with young people in various treatment settings. Children with autism, pervasive developmental disorders and other labels. I loved this work tremendously~
At that point in my life music was something that I needed everyday, listening to it was my way to de-stress, it was calming and healing...I did not play anything and in fact thought the ability to play music was the big gaping hole in my creative self. I wrote, painted, did photography cooked etc but no music.
As a youngster I tried learning organ (Hammond B3) and sax but after about two weeks of lessons gave up.

About 24 years ago I was listening to some Native flute music and thought maybe I should try to learn that. Two years later my family presented me with my first Native flute. Here is where the story could get very long so I'll skip some parts....
About two months after getting my first flute I used it as a model to build one myself. 22 years later I am a full time builder and player with recordings and such....

It was about a year after getting my first flute that I was invited to play publicly. this was a little scary but I did it. I learned that I really LOVED playing music (even when no one was listening) as it was a great way to express inner feelings. I loved it! The flute also opened doors of interest in other music and helped me to no longer be concerned about what others would think of my playing. In my home now I have Kora, Mbira, Harp, Flute from many different cultures. I took my first classical flute lesson this past week as a jumping off place to learn baroque flute. Just got one made in the early 1800's.

I think when one has love and passion for what they do then there are no limits. My untrained musical self has played in places such as Smithsonian Museum, New Orleans Jazz Fest, I've played with the London Mozart Players (a piece I wrote) and am currently working on a concerto for Native flute and Strings.

I'll repeat that when we are passionate about what we do and love what we do then many doors open. Criticism (which there will be plenty of) becomes guidence rather than something demeaning. Be passionate and step through all the doors~


----------



## science

Wow, good story, good life. Well-done.


----------



## hawk

science said:


> Wow, good story, good life. Well-done.


Thanks!! Of course I am assuming you're commenting on my post


----------



## tdc

Hey thanks for chiming in meaghan and Hawk, nice to know a little 'bout a couple more of our board members.


----------



## Ukko

tdc said:


> Hey thanks for chiming in meaghan and Hawk, nice to know a little 'bout a couple more of our board members.


Board members!

I feel more important already!


----------



## tdc

Hilltroll72 said:


> Board members!
> 
> I feel more important already!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Nice!*



> I am 20 and a college sophomore. I'm double-majoring in music theory and sociology. I really just want to listen to, study, and especially play music for the rest of of my life, but I don't think anyone's going to want to pay me for that (I'm not that great), so I'm studying soc as well so that when I'm no longer in school I can maybe get a job that will enable me to eat, live somewhere, etc.


I love when people say " I'm not that great", generally they are better than they say. You will become.

Best of lucks!

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I like your picture, Myskovsky2002! I'll stop calling you Prokofiev now. They were friends after all.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*thank you Huilun...*



> I like your picture, Myskovsky2002! I'll stop calling you Prokofiev now. They were friends after all.


Coherency is one of my strengh...I have chose a name...My picture is in accordance with the name I have chosen. They were friends...indeed. I identified myself with Myaskovsky rather than Prokofiev probably because the latter is very known...I love Prokofiev too!

Best.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I have chosen

errata


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

hawk said:


> About 24 years ago I was listening to some Native flute music and thought maybe I should try to learn that. Two years later my family presented me with my first Native flute. Here is where the story could get very long so I'll skip some parts....
> About two months after getting my first flute I used it as a model to build one myself. 22 years later I am a full time builder and player with recordings and such....
> 
> It was about a year after getting my first flute that I was invited to play publicly. this was a little scary but I did it. I learned that I really LOVED playing music (even when no one was listening) as it was a great way to express inner feelings. I loved it! The flute also opened doors of interest in other music and helped me to no longer be concerned about what others would think of my playing. In my home now I have Kora, Mbira, Harp, Flute from many different cultures. I took my first classical flute lesson this past week as a jumping off place to learn baroque flute. Just got one made in the early 1800's.


Flute =


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*I like flute*

I like flute very much...But it is a difficult instrument...I mean it cannot be solo (I think), I have listened some violin solo sonatas, of course 1,000,000 of piano sonatas, one viola sonata but no flute sonata (solo), does it exist?

Martin, curious


----------



## Chasman

Not sonatas, but there's this:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Teleman????!!!!!*

Thanks, but no thanks.

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yes, the Partita(s), not sure how many there are, by JS Bach and the Telemann fantasies. I actually own those fantasies, but haven't gotten around to learning them.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Bach?! Telemann?!*

OMG

Please nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm diyyyyyyying.

We fought many years ago!

I love Prokofiev's flute sonata!

sol do sol sol sol sol sol fa............etc (in English G, etc.)

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I love Prokofiev's flute sonata!
> 
> sol do sol sol sol sol sol fa............etc (in English G, etc.)
> 
> Martin


I heard it played live as the Violin Sonata No. 2.  My second favorite flute solo I've ever done (Poem by Griffes is first). Prokofiev is the Flute Hero!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flute_sonata

The Poulenc Flute Sonata is very beautiful too, like Prokofiev's, but even sweeter.





I can't wait to play this, I bought the music!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*I agree plenty*



> The Poulenc Flute Sonata is very beautiful too, like Prokofiev's, but even sweeter


.

This is like being in heaven! It is so sweet and beautiful...I've listened to this several times...I just love it!

Martin, in heaven


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*My two versions*

SONATA FOR FLUTE AND PIANO ANDR-GILLES DUCHEMIN, FLUTE - MARIO DUCHEMIN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 18/03/2002

POULENC FRANCIS SONATE FOR FLUTE & PIANO MICHAEL COX, FLUTE - NIGEL CLAYTON, PIANO

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Khachaturian...*






Nice too...

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> .
> 
> This is like being in heaven! It is so sweet and beautiful...I've listened to this several times...I just love it!
> 
> Martin, in heaven



Did you also hear the other movements? Poulenc really is wonderful, he's on my list of favorite composers.

The Khachaturian Flute Concerto is hard! It even _sounds _hard! That's already a bad sign, that the music itself is probably hard to play. I may play it one day, but not yet, nooo. That's what happens when you make a flute do a violin's job.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Poulenc, etc*



> The Khachaturian Flute Concerto is hard! It even sounds hard! That's already a bad sign, that the music itself is probably hard to play. I may play it one day, but not yet, nooo. That's what happens when you make a flute do a violin's job.


Of course I have listened to the whole sonata. The Khachaturian concerto was written for flute (as far as I know) nad transcribed for Oistrach for violin.

Poulen is NOT my favourite composer. He composed a lot of crap as La vie humaine (Jean Cocteau).

Martin 
__________________


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Of course I have listened to the whole sonata. The Khachaturian concerto was written for flute (as far as I know) nad transcribed for Oistrach for violin.


No, it was the other way around, Rampal (a great flutist) asked Khachaturian to arrange the violin concerto for flute. It was with the Prokofiev flute sonata that got arranged for violin.



> Poulen is NOT my favourite composer. He composed a lot of crap as La vie humaine (Jean Cocteau).
> 
> Martin
> __________________


Have you heard _Gloria _? I love that work.

Choral music is pretty nice, I've heard a lot in my time, since my mom sings in a choir that performs the classics.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

> Have you heard Gloria ? I love that work.
> 
> Choral music is pretty nice, I've heard a lot in my time, since my mom sings in a choir that performs the classics.


__________________

Not sure...I don't "love" choral music in all cases...I like some though...Maybe I should listen t it again if I have it (I'm not sure I have it)

Martin


----------



## Aksel

My conductor played Cécile Chaminade's flute concertino just a few weeks ago, with the symphonic band I'm playing in accompanying. It's a rather charming piece, although I don't think it's really up your alley, Martin ...

I also have a thing for Ibert's flute concerto.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

> No, it was the other way around, Rampal (a great flutist) asked Khachaturian to arrange the violin concerto for flute. It was with the Prokofiev flute sonata that got arranged for violin.


I have heard this possibility also...I don't care, both are wonderful, I have both. It is one of the rare good things Khachaturian composed..He composed a lot of crap trying to satisfy the "regim".

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*why not?*



> My conductor played Cécile Chaminade's flute concertino just a few weeks ago, with the symphonic band I'm playing in accompanying. It's a rather charming piece, although I don't think it's really up your alley, Martin ...
> 
> I also have a thing for Ibert's flute concerto.


My dear friend...there are so many things I don't know. I cannot judge without knowing, can you? Personally I CANNOT! As you may know I can't read music either. Some people think this is a handicap, I think this is good because I can judge music as an "ensemble" and not note by note...I can read a bit however but I am lazy and do not like to do so. I don't know your concertino and about Cécile Chaminade, you show me a new composer...That's great. Thank you. I went here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cécile_Chaminade

and learn she was born in Paris as my mother...and died in 1944, just before the end of the 2nd war...

Interested in learning new stuff

Bonne nuit

Martin


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

myaskovsky2002, I would like to ask you for a list of your personal favourite Russian operas, say a list of 10 or so.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Are you serious?*



> myaskovsky2002, I would like to ask you for a list of your personal favourite Russian operas, say a list of 10 or so.


This is quite embarrasing...

Are you really interested? or it's just for fun?

OK.

Andiamo:

by heart:

Russian:

Glinka:

Russlan and Ludmila (Pushkin)
The life for the tsar

Rimsky-Korsakov:

Christmas eve (Gogol)
Tsar Saltan (Pushkin)
Snegurotchka 
Tsar's bride
Mlada
Mozart and Salieri (Pushkin)

Tchaikovsky:

Cherevichky (Gogol) idem Christmas eve by R-K
Eugene Oneguin (Pushkin)
Pikovaya dama (the queen of spades) (Pushkin)
The pucelle from Orleans (Jeanne d'arc, Schiller)
Opritchnik
The Voyevoda (unfinished)

Arensky:

Raphael

Dargomizhsky:

Russalka

Soviet:

Shostakovich:

Katerina Ismailova (Leskov)

Prokofiev:

Love for 3 oranges (Gozzi, th esame than Turandot)
The fairy angel
War and peace (l. Tolstoi)
The betrothal in a convent (Sheridan)

Shaporin:

The decembrist

What are you going t do with this?

Martin, curious


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Thanks for the list, and please do not be anxious. It was a genuine question. You seem to love and know Russian music well, and you seem to love opera. Judging by your list, it seems the three stand out composers were Tchaikovsky, Prokofiev and Rimsky-Korsakov, for you.

I don't know Russian opera well, other than a few by Tchaikovsky. I certainly do not know Rimsky-Korsakov's operas. I have only listened to some parts of some operas by Prokofiev. Also, _Prince Igor_ by Borodin/Glasunov/Rimsky-Korsakov (the latter two composer orchestrated and completed it after Borodin died).


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Omg*

I have forgotten the great Prince igor! I am stupid! I love it!

Maetin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Mussorgsky*

I don't speak about Mussorgsky, I consider him as a composer uneven, a drankard always counting on his friends because his knowledge about orchestration was weak.

Boris was finished by...R-K, Shostakovich and unfinish (Pushkin)
The Marriage by Gliere, I think (by heart) or Ippolitov-Ivanov (Gogol, comedy)
Salambô....I don't remeber (Gustave Flaubert)
Khovanshina (his better opera) R-K
The Market of Sorochinsky (Gogol) by somebody else...

I have read all the books mentionned here, I like very much Russian literature and I am actively studying Russian language.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*to buy!*

http://www.amazon.com/Alexander-Bor...ef=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1296972941&sr=1-1

This glorious movie is awesome!

You can buy it used for 7$.

A jewel.

Martin


----------



## Kopachris

As I have yet to post to this thread, allow me to introduce myself.

I am a 17-year-old high school senior, living in the northwestern USA. My musical journey began in 7th grade, when a scheduling mixup wherein the only Algebra class was at the same time as the only cooking class forced me to take Choir instead of cooking in favor of Algebra. Since then, I have been in choir every year, except for my junior year of high school, which was really depressing. Lacking any formal training except vocal training, I began to teach myself composition in 10th grade--beginning with an endeavor that resulted in a horribly unstructured piece of music that, looking back, could use a lot of work. Since then, I have made several other failed attempts at composing a whole piece that sounds good. Because I don't play the piano, I have to rely on theory and practice. As such, I've been reading several books on music theory. In 11th grade, I read a textbook that was supposed to be used in my high school's AP Music Theory course (which they didn't have that year). This year, finding the textbook over-simple and geared more towards analysis than composition, I've read Walter Piston's books on harmony and counterpoint, as well as a book on species counterpoint and Schoenberg's _Structural Functions of Harmony_. As per this thread, I've begun reading Schoenberg's _Fundamentals of Musical Composition_ as the beginning of my training in form.

When people see me writing bits of music, they ask if I compose. Because most people I encounter don't really understand music beyond popular music, I simply say that I am, because what do they know of practice and sketches? Invariably, they ask what kind, to which I reply "classical." Unfortunately, it's always painful when I am interrupted like this, because they will always ask if I play an instrument, or if I can hear the music in my head, to which I have to reply, "No." And then there are those who think they understand a little of classical music, which is worse than those who understand nothing of classical music, because they try to discuss it with me. Thinking that all instrumental music is classical is one of the worst sins in my eyes, and I have to gently explain the concept of musical history and form to these ingrates. Even worse, however, are those who insist on calling any piece of music a "song." I then must gently explain that a "song" must be "sung." I have gotten at least one reply that instruments sing, and therefore all music is song. What do they know of the delicacies of music, of its intricacies of form and development, of the wide variety within even a single genre, of the vast and rich history? How can I tell them without sounding pretentious or contemptuous, when I am pretentious or contemptuous? "Yes, and it requires concentration. You may watch if you wish, but I doubt you'll gain anything from it, so please be silent." Oh how many times I've wished I could say that...

I abhor neoclassicism--most neoclassical works I've heard lack the distinction of classical music: the Romantics abandoned form in favor of expression, and those who try to bring form back have forgotten how to express themselves within the form. In reading texts about music theory and exploring other works and insights, my big hairy audacious goal is to rediscover how to express within the confines of classical form. In the introduction of each of his books, Walter Piston mentions that theory can only tell us how music _was_ composed, not how to compose it. I adore classical music--to me, learning how music was composed is exactly the same as learning how to compose. (Well, almost.) Call me an anachronism if you wish--I've considered the same thought myself, and for more reasons than this.

So I'm an anachronism. The world today is cynical where I am still romantic. I keep journals of passionate, deep, lofty thoughts of another era. I long for a return to an older time, where advances were still being made by individuals, rather than the corporate. I long for the likes of da Vinci, Newton, Shakespeare, and Mozart. In a society where specialization reigns supreme, I teach myself an enormously broad variety of subjects--computer programming, music, poetry, engineering, physics, philosophy, 3D animation, the fine art of nuclear-weapons-manufacturing... I teach myself from tomes that, had they not been on the Internet, would be dusty and yellowed with age. And it's not simply the past that makes me anachronistic--it is also the future. A life (okay, only 17 years) of growing up on Star Trek and Descent: FreeSpace (Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Descent:_FreeSpace) fills my mind with visions of two possible futures. I hope, and yearn for the Utopian pure communism of the United Federation of Planets, with gleaming, luxurious ships, and a world where people work for the betterment of themselves and all peoples. And there is also the possibility of a more corporate and militant Earth as humanity explores the galaxy. Space is dirty, cold, and lifeless, and humanity may have to give up luxury when exploring it. Call me a contradiction if you wish--I've considered the same thought myself.

And so I tell you, _anything_ can be learned, and if it can be learned, I will try to learn it. The human brain was engineered by either the natural processes of evolution or perhaps some intelligent being, but it was engineered to grow. The death of our race is when the brain no longer grows. But... I am not a prophet, not a savior, and not a doomsayer. I will leave humanity to its own devices, and I will continue teaching myself musicianship and ambidexterity. When I have learned these things, I will write, and play, and write backwards cursive with my left hand (I am currently right-handed).

Do I want to speak about me? You have no idea. :tiphat:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Yes, I think Russia is very rich in its history and culture. Music wise, it has a significant share but only due to a few composers like the big names you wrote, and not many operas are that well known compared to the Italian or German operas. It will take me some time to explore them, which was why I wanted to ask someone who has experience with Russian opera in particular.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Kopachris said:


> The death of our race is when the brain no longer grows.


True. Compare young children's brains stimulated by reading books versus plonking them in front of the television. You get two different "species".


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Russian and Italian opera*

have some things in common:

- Opera by "numbers", not development (different scenes, different music, many different "tunes")
- Opera a bit faster, more entertaining, sometimes shorter.
French opera very similar characteristics.

Russian opera is younger than Italian. Russian opera is considered to be born with Glinka (1836, his first opera)
Italy: 1600, Monteverdi and before.

=========================================

German and Austrian opera: Wagner, R. Strauss, Schreker, Zemlinsky: more development, leitmotiv..not many different musics...Deeper...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*German?*

Can you mention more than 12 ??????

I cannot, I challenge you!

Martin


----------



## Almaviva

Kopachris said:


> As I have yet to post to this thread, allow me to introduce myself.
> 
> I am a 17-year-old high school senior, living in the northwestern USA. My musical journey began in 7th grade, when a scheduling mixup wherein the only Algebra class was at the same time as the only cooking class forced me to take Choir instead of cooking in favor of Algebra. Since then, I have been in choir every year, except for my junior year of high school, which was really depressing. Lacking any formal training except vocal training, I began to teach myself composition in 10th grade--beginning with an endeavor that resulted in a horribly unstructured piece of music that, looking back, could use a lot of work. Since then, I have made several other failed attempts at composing a whole piece that sounds good. Because I don't play the piano, I have to rely on theory and practice. As such, I've been reading several books on music theory. In 11th grade, I read a textbook that was supposed to be used in my high school's AP Music Theory course (which they didn't have that year). This year, finding the textbook over-simple and geared more towards analysis than composition, I've read Walter Piston's books on harmony and counterpoint, as well as a book on species counterpoint and Schoenberg's _Structural Functions of Harmony_. As per this thread, I've begun reading Schoenberg's _Fundamentals of Musical Composition_ as the beginning of my training in form.
> 
> When people see me writing bits of music, they ask if I compose. Because most people I encounter don't really understand music beyond popular music, I simply say that I am, because what do they know of practice and sketches? Invariably, they ask what kind, to which I reply "classical." Unfortunately, it's always painful when I am interrupted like this, because they will always ask if I play an instrument, or if I can hear the music in my head, to which I have to reply, "No." And then there are those who think they understand a little of classical music, which is worse than those who understand nothing of classical music, because they try to discuss it with me. Thinking that all instrumental music is classical is one of the worst sins in my eyes, and I have to gently explain the concept of musical history and form to these ingrates. Even worse, however, are those who insist on calling any piece of music a "song." I then must gently explain that a "song" must be "sung." I have gotten at least one reply that instruments sing, and therefore all music is song. What do they know of the delicacies of music, of its intricacies of form and development, of the wide variety within even a single genre, of the vast and rich history? How can I tell them without sounding pretentious or contemptuous, when I am pretentious or contemptuous? "Yes, and it requires concentration. You may watch if you wish, but I doubt you'll gain anything from it, so please be silent." Oh how many times I've wished I could say that...
> 
> I abhor neoclassicism--most neoclassical works I've heard lack the distinction of classical music: the Romantics abandoned form in favor of expression, and those who try to bring form back have forgotten how to express themselves within the form. In reading texts about music theory and exploring other works and insights, my big hairy audacious goal is to rediscover how to express within the confines of classical form. In the introduction of each of his books, Walter Piston mentions that theory can only tell us how music _was_ composed, not how to compose it. I adore classical music--to me, learning how music was composed is exactly the same as learning how to compose. (Well, almost.) Call me an anachronism if you wish--I've considered the same thought myself, and for more reasons than this.
> 
> So I'm an anachronism. The world today is cynical where I am still romantic. I keep journals of passionate, deep, lofty thoughts of another era. I long for a return to an older time, where advances were still being made by individuals, rather than the corporate. I long for the likes of da Vinci, Newton, Shakespeare, and Mozart. In a society where specialization reigns supreme, I teach myself an enormously broad variety of subjects--computer programming, music, poetry, engineering, physics, philosophy, 3D animation, the fine art of nuclear-weapons-manufacturing... I teach myself from tomes that, had they not been on the Internet, would be dusty and yellowed with age. And it's not simply the past that makes me anachronistic--it is also the future. A life (okay, only 17 years) of growing up on Star Trek and Descent: FreeSpace (Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Descent:_FreeSpace) fills my mind with visions of two possible futures. I hope, and yearn for the Utopian pure communism of the United Federation of Planets, with gleaming, luxurious ships, and a world where people work for the betterment of themselves and all peoples. And there is also the possibility of a more corporate and militant Earth as humanity explores the galaxy. Space is dirty, cold, and lifeless, and humanity may have to give up luxury when exploring it. Call me a contradiction if you wish--I've considered the same thought myself.
> 
> And so I tell you, _anything_ can be learned, and if it can be learned, I will try to learn it. The human brain was engineered by either the natural processes of evolution or perhaps some intelligent being, but it was engineered to grow. The death of our race is when the brain no longer grows. But... I am not a prophet, not a savior, and not a doomsayer. I will leave humanity to its own devices, and I will continue teaching myself musicianship and ambidexterity. When I have learned these things, I will write, and play, and write backwards cursive with my left hand (I am currently right-handed).
> 
> Do I want to speak about me? You have no idea. :tiphat:


Fascinating text, but if you allow me to give you a piece of advice, try and focus a little bit the scope of your explorations. You'll accomplish more if you do. While _anything_ can be learned like you said, you can't learn _everything_ at the same time. You'll end up knowing a little bit of lots of subjects, but not enough of any.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Thank you Kopachris...Interesting indeed

Martin


----------

